# Fish In Cycle Questions



## Deacon22 (Sep 11, 2012)

OK, sorry for the 300th Post on Fish in Cycle but just wanted to see if I am on track here. Every since being duped into "just running the filter for 24 hours" I have been reading this forum nonstop for knowledge.

Here's where I am at:

Someone bought my 7 year old a 20 gallon all in one Top fin tank from Petsmart. After receiving very little advice I came back the next day and bought 2 red wag plattys 2 mickey mouse plattys 2 ADF and one dalmatian molly on advice from the salesperson. I have well water and the temp has been set at 78* since the first day.

Two days later the dalmatian died. I went to Petsmart and they said it was new tank syndrome and they said my water levels were fine. At this point I started researching and found out basically the tank is no longer my 7 year olds, it is mine.

Anyway, the next morning the frog and a MM platty died and I went to Petsmart and got a syphon and after reading about cycling I started with the water changes. 

After reading some more, I went out and bought a AC 50 (right now have the sponge the carbon and the bio) running with the Top Fin 20 carb cart) I plan on adding a second sponge to the AC and getting rid of the carbon as some suggested on this site.

I have been doing 25% water changes every day since the MM died.

I initially purchased Test strips for $24. After reading about the liquid testing I went on Amazon and bought API Freshwater MAster for $19 (32 at Petsmart) The API arrives tomorrow so I am using the strips for now.

The levels have been 0's across the board since the first 5 days. Saturday, a Red platty died when I came home from work. I tested the water and the ammonia was between stress and danger ( I am color weak so I rely on the wife testing). I did a 50% water change, checked the strips in an hour and we were at .5

Came home today and ammonia is at .5. Did a 25% water change. The fish are swimming around soooo fast. I haven't seen them swim like this. IS this a good thing? They seem to be happy, except the frog. I read the ADF's like to be with other ADF's. I don't want to add any fish unnecessarily until the tank is safe. Should I get another frog to make him happy?

I still have 0 nitrites and 0 nitrates. Is this normal? If so, when can I see a spike in these? 

Anything else I should be doing?

Thanks so much, I really wish I went on this site before going to Petsmart and getting the fish, but after reading here for a week, it seems like a lot of posters have the same problem. The pet stores should be a little more responsible and not just try to sell a fish. I mean, these fish are $1.00. How much can they be making?

Thanks again.


----------



## Deacon22 (Sep 11, 2012)

Quick Update to this, I have the API test. It looked like .5 Ammonia, .25 Nitrites. I did a 40% water change. Tested a few hours later. Ammonia was .25 and the Nitrite was still .25. 

I did another 25% water change after the test.

Other than testing the water again tomorrow and changing it, is there something I should be doing?

Thanks


----------



## goldie (Aug 4, 2012)

Hello Deacon

Iv'e never done a fish' in' cycle but it sounds to me as if your doing everything you possibly can,especially all the water changes to try and keep the readings down. Yes that is normal to have a really big peak on Ammonia then the Nitrites will go sky high so you will need to keep changing water,changing water and changing water untill the Nitrites read nil.
Just myopinion but I wouldn't add any fish/frogs untill the tank has stabilised, with readings of no Ammonia,no nitrites and lowNitrates then I would deffo get another frog.I don't know what water conditioner you're using but the Seachem Prime Water Conditioner claims to lock Ammonia,nitrite & nitrates.
Being on here and reading I changed to the Prime Water Conditioner,also the API test kit that you've ordered.Can't quite remember all your post now but they need lots of aeration.
Good luck)


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

OK... there's just so much that can go wrong.
1) you don't mention what dechlorinator you are using for the water. I'd highly recommend using Seachem Prime. - add it to all water you put in the tank
2) Never switch off the filter - ever - for more time than it takes to change water
3) change out as much water as you need to drop the ammonia below 0.25 - even if this is a couple of times a day- 50% will halve your ammonia.
4) feed extremely lightly. More food = more ammonia.
5) remove dead fish immediately. They also cause an ammonia spike.
6) aerate your water for a few minutes if you can before adding it to your tank. Tap water has been degassed and has no oxygen for the fish. You can do this by dropping an airstone into the bucket.
7) bring the water up to temperature (the same temp as the tank) by adding boiling water from the kettle if necessary.
8) Have you got a heater to keep the water temp stable for the fish?
9) add the water back into the tank slowly - preferably with a syphon/vac.
10) have a look at your filter configuration. It should be bringing oxygen starved water from the bottom to the surface where it can perform an oxygen gas exchange.

Maybe none of this applies - but if anything does apply, I might have saved a fishy.
cb


----------



## Deacon22 (Sep 11, 2012)

Just some answers, I haven't been using Prime. I have well water that goes through a whole house filter. I was told that you really do not need to add anything to it.

I have a heater which is set to 78*. I have an air pump going into one of those house decorations. Also was told with two filters going, should be more than enough air.

Woke up this morning API has same levels as last night. Changed 50% and off to work.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

Prime will help make any ammonia less toxic - so while it's not necessary, it's advisable at least for cycling with fish.
cb


----------



## Aeten (Aug 4, 2012)

I would say just dont add any more fish for a week or two; at that point if your ammonia and nitrite readings are 0 add 1-2; wait another week and see if they remain like that. Basically for the fish-in cycle you just need to very, very slowly add fish on a weekly basis maintaining as close to 0 ammonia and nitrites as possible; allowing the bacteria to grow enough to support the fish you have and future fish. Keep up the water changes and you should be good without more fish dying.

Also adding plants will help stabilize your tank


----------

